# Huss Log Splitter Model 10301



## bcavezza (May 30, 2014)

Hello All,

I bought a Huss Model 10301 log splitter from my neighbor. It is roughly 20 years old but garage kept and is in really good shape.

I cannot find any documentation, user / maintenance manuals, or anything regarding this manufacturer.

This machine does not have a filter for the hydraulic system, and I've been reading online that these machines should. I'm hesitant to mess with it because it works well, and why fix it if it's not broke? But will this lack of filter catch up with me? The hydraulic oil looks clean and my neighbor is meticulous with his equipment. Any thoughts on this?

I'm good with power equipment but have little experience with hydraulics.

Any help, advice, documentation on this model or hydraulic systems in general is appreciated.

Thanks guys.
BC


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

If you are going to use it a lot then I'd say add the filter but it will probably last many more years without one


----------

